# Ring neck dove acting strange?



## FishFanatic (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey there folks, decided to try getting onto here as I'm worried about Alo, my nearly two year old dove. She's a female, although I'm not sure if this had anything to do with how she's acting.

The past few days she's been acting very mellow, sitting on my shoulder almost the entire day, from around 9am - 10pm. I have to carry her to her water bowl to drink, and I have to carry her to her food bowl to try and get her to eat, but the past two days she's refused anything other than the cat food we give the cat. (And no, we don't try and give it to her. She flies over and chases the cat away until she can grab a few peices...)

This is all very out of the range of normal for Alo, normaly she's the complete opposite of what you'd think a dove would be like! And to too it off, she's started to throw up all over my neck and back. I much prefer when she uses my mother and I as the best john in the house, before she flies off 'laughing'. It's just more normal for her.


She normaly is constantly getting into trouble; tossing things off of shelves, chasing the dog/cat, dive bombing my mother (much prefered to when she's cranky and sneaks up onto my moms shoulder so she can bite her...), and normally she makes 5-15 pit stops every day to eat, not to mention she flies over every time we give the cat anything. (She, with the bravery of an eagle, chases the cat away before he can eat so she gets the 'best bits', while the cat mopes over his food being contaminated by bird-germs... Although, we do make an effort to keep her away from him, it's just hard because we've had to cover the cage because she was tossing herself against the side so hard I was afraid she'd hurt herself when we tried to just keep her inside the cage when we fed him...)

Right now she's been staying on my shoulder, under my scarf, and hasn't even tried her usual trick of sticking her beak into my ear (a trick she learned a few months ago. I hate it, but miss it right now), has puked on my shoulder (no seeds or catfood) three times sense 9 (where she woke me up by cooing non-stop as loudly as she could into her food dish for 15 minuets), and has been honking quietly ocationaly. She breaths with her mouth closed; the only other time she has honked was whenever she was about to lay an egg, but I know she isn't going to be doing that, as she already laid three eggs this spring and sat on them. (I let her keep them sense she's the only bird in the house; I haven't gotten the chance to find another female dove to go with her, I don't want chicks... She was egg bound for around a day, but between warm baths and lots of quiet time she passed it and did fine with her other two eggs; she shoved that one off the top of her cage. I swear she can hold grudges sometimes...)

Before barfing she kinda makes this liquidy sound for awhile; so I'm not sure of she's trying to or if she's trying not to. I am very very worried for her, she's gone on hunger strikes before but only if we move things in her cage around; but even then she just flings her food and grit out of her cage. She hasn't even tried that.

I live in New York, and am willing to try anything to help her out. She dosent seem overly lathargic; she flies around when I tell her to go back to her cage (more of pointing her in the right direction and telling her to get lost...), and she walks from one side of my neck to the other, grooms my neck and hair, and sometimes twitches her wings. She also coos sometimes, and does her happy little 'purr' and 'vibrates' for awhile.


Edit:

Also, her stool is typical for her, if not a little extra watery and brownish red because she's eating only a few peices of cat food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

She could have a possible yeast infection in her 
Crop, it's called sour crop. But Iam not a vet nor should I diagnose over the internet. You're best bet is to contact your vet and make an appointment for an exam.


----------

